
Google Thought I Was a Man - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/google-thought-i-was-a-man
======
UncleEntity
Google thought I was a dog or maybe a god, dunno...either way it was probably
as tragic as the article.

------
Overtonwindow
I try to obfuscate and throw out as much confusing personal data as I can
about myself, but I wonder if it ever does any good.

------
othersideofcoin
As an advertiser, it is awful when the right to be advertised (accurately) to
is impinged upon.

------
rabboRubble
Happened to me as well.

I am disinclined to correct their misinformation.

------
kapauldo
There are real problems in the world. This is not one of them.

